# خاص لاهل الدمام شركة فريدريك ام الفرنسيه



## وردة الصفاء (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اهلا فيكم خواتي منورين موضوعي 
حابه اعرفكم على شركة فرنسيه راقيه 
بس قبل ما اتكلم عن الشركه حابه اعرضلكم بعض من صور منتجاتها 





















هذه بعض منتجاتها الراقيه
هذه الشركة تضم مجموعه واسعه من العطور الفرنسيه والمكياج وقسم متكامل للعنايه الشخصيه 
من الشعر للاقدام وايضا اكسسوارات ولؤلؤ اسباني اصلي 
وعند انضمامك الينا سوف تحصلين على ميزه العضويه في التخفيضات والهدايا مع كل طلبيه 
وتتميزي بمنتجاتها الفريده اللتي لاتتوفر في الاسواق فقط لدى الشركة 
وعند اشتراكك ستحصلين على كتالوجك الخاص اللذي منه تستطيعين المباشره في الشراء 
او حتى البيع لاصديقاتك 
وتحصلين على كتيب تخفيضات 50% لاجمل منتجات الشركه 
وعضويه مدى الحياه 
وبالنسبه للتوصيل ماتشيلين هم لان الشركة ملزمه توصلك الطلبات لحد باب بيتك في خلال يومين من الطلب ومجانا 
اللي حابه تشترك تراسلني على الخاص وحياكم الله خواتي وتذكروا انكم الرابحين 
لانك تشتري المنتج بسعر الجمله وتبيعيه بسعر الكتالوج وتحصلي على الفرق كاراباح ليكي 
او ممكن تكتفي لنفسك وبرضو هاتستفيدي من الخصم 
يلا يا تاجرات الدمام نوروني بالانضمام وشكرا


----------



## جنان الخلد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خاص لاهل الدمام شركة فريدريك ام الفرنسيه*

بالتوووووفيق


----------

